# Xprite 36 LED Strobe???



## sslongmuir (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these? Can't find much but a few videos on YouTube.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Forgive me for being cynical, but I really doubt anything for that price is actually bright and / or will last very long. Remember, _all_ lights look bright to the camera. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## sslongmuir (Feb 13, 2010)

I am inclined to agree with you. If it were 1/3 as bright as a name brand bar of comparable size I'd be impressed. They have a 240 led version of the same light that a guy in town runs and it's not blinding but it's impressive for a $24.00 light. Figured this upgraded 36 led version may be a tad brighter but it could be a let down so idk...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

if its cheap give it a whirl.. We have used other cheap led beacons for a few years now with No failures. Will it last forever.. doubt it. But You could probably buy 4 for the price of a high end beacon though.


----------



## w3stern [email protected] (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a Xprite cob LED Mini bar from Amazon in same size. I paid $40 and let me tell you this thing is bright! Can easily be seen in daylight and has 17 flash patterns to choose from. One thing I did immediately when it was delivered is take it apart and silicone where it closes on the base and I also put dialectic grease on the connections. Many of the amazon reviews said its not very good at keeping out moisture so this was necessary. Magnetic base is also very strong that i dont have to worry about it coming off at hwy speeds. For $40 I am impressed.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

PLOWR GUY said:


> I have a Xprite cob LED Mini bar from Amazon in same size. I paid $40 and let me tell you this thing is bright! snip For $40 I am impressed.


Interesting.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

we purchased the xprite brand and for the price had excellent luck. Great for the price. We dont leave the lights on our trucks (other than salt truck) so these work great and are put on for snow storms when mounting plows etc been 100% happy with this brand. They are not professional duty but they work like a champ for our needs and a few are going into their third year. Buying bars for hundreds of dollars doesnt make sense to us. I have found led products are usually cheaper on ebay then amazon. Read a pile of reviews and pull the trigger.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

I got one last year for 40 or 50$ on Amazon in need of a light for my roof. Was perfect for the $ and was actually surprisingly very bright also.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup....

What Too Stroked said.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I’ve had an xprite led bar for 3 years and it’s fine.


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

I wish I saw this before I purchased mine but I went off of the reviews and pulled the trigger. I love it,I bought the amber and white and it's a great light for what you pay. I was a little sceptical about driving with it in highway speed but it was fine!! Definitely recommended it for the price. It's not as bright as the high end ones but it does the job


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

sslongmuir said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? Can't find much but a few videos on YouTube.


My experiences with EX BRITE is DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY... spend a little more for quality and endurance, mine got water damage and shorted out rapidly. Cheap components equal bad product... I will NEVER buy that product line again.


----------



## w3stern [email protected] (Oct 21, 2018)

markknapp61 said:


> My experiences with EX BRITE is DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY... spend a little more for quality and endurance, mine got water damage and shorted out rapidly. Cheap components equal bad product... I will NEVER buy that product line again.


This is why I took mine apart and sealed them really good because the reviews state the factory didn't do the greatest job on the ip67 aspect. Haven't any problems, generally led lighting can be in used in moist conditions. I also verified the solder connections and the integrity of the wiring when I had it apart.


----------

